# Kontakt 5.3.0 and Protools 11... issue?



## Lindon (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm having some reports of problems with K5.3.0 and ProTools 11 (the AAX plug in variant). I'm using load_array() and save_array() and when they are called Kontakt is crashing. Any one else seen this?

LP


----------



## mk282 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think you're supposed to discuss betas outside of NI mailing list and JIRA tracker.


----------



## Lindon (Sep 13, 2013)

didnt even know it was a beta, I dont use ProFools (as Chris Randall would call it..)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok.... this is a very odd post. There is no public Kontakt 5.3, and yet it is crashing for you on a DAW you never use. Curiosity has got the better of me... HUH?!


----------



## Lindon (Sep 13, 2013)

Note the start of my first post...

"I'm having some reports of problems...."

So this is a commercial release that an end user is working with...not uncommon to be a problem with a setup or a set of software that the rest of us dont have access to ... such are the trials of product support.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 13, 2013)

Fair enough - as its beta I'd say its definitely one to take up with NI, explain you're a dev and need access to the beta program.


----------

